# kent narrows report



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

went down to the narrows from about 2pm til 630 pm, caught 2 rock on peeler but they were a lil short, they were like 17 inches and 14 inches, caught a bunch of nice size perch on the peeler and bloodworm, caught 1 of them ugly toadfish or whatever they are called, saw 3 guys in a boat drifting under the old bridge using either white perch or spot and they caught there 6 rock and left.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the report... I have been thinking of heading down there to see whats cookin'... I've never fished there before


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report. It's good to know what's going on there. I never went there before, just peake and coke. I am thinking of going there now.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Do most people use bottom rigs (fishfinders) there or liveline or lures or what?


----------



## hasselblad28 (May 15, 2006)

Where can you buy peeler? are they expensive?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> Do most people use bottom rigs (fishfinders) there or liveline or lures or what?


As the weather cools, the place will be almost exclusively lure fishing. Usually jigheads with soft plastic bodies. There are many snag monsters down there, so most of us won't use anything too expensive.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

just casting the jig heads near the pilings and retrieving?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

This is one of the places I am tight lipped about because there isn't much room there. In fact, only about 12 - 16 people can really fish the place well at one time IMHO.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> just casting the jig heads near the pilings and retrieving?


It will be best to come down with some of us and watch and imitate. Basically you toss the lure up current and let it bounce along into the target zone. The zones vary based on the shadow line and direction of current. Basically Striper ambush there prey and more often then not they are waiting at the shadow lines formed by the lighting on the bridge above. They are also found where the current is redirected by the pilings and where the eddies form. Usually you have to hunt for them.

3/4 - 1.5 oz jig heads and Bass Assassins are usually the ticket. If you can make your own teasers (clouser minnows or other small liure) they can be added above the jighead as a teaser.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

great cygnus, why don't you spout off and tell them to use pink BA's so we won't be able to find any this year?! 

I'm just kiddin...


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions... I'm actually quite a respectful fisherman so you wouldn't have any problems with me encroaching on your space... besides, I'll most likely be hitting it on weeknights to avoid crowds... I drive right over KN every day on my way home from work so its literally 5 seconds out of my way to go fishing there... I hope to meet up with some of you guys when you go down...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> great cygnus, why don't you spout off and tell them to use pink BA's so we won't be able to find any this year?!
> 
> I'm just kiddin...


You already did 



Look ... you can lead a fisherman to the water but you can't make them catch fish! 

Cavi ... most of us hit KN during the weeknights too. Weekends still get crazy until the weather gets real snotty. Eventually the bait soakers stop fishing there and the rest of the season is for lure casters. When there is a mix the situation can get sticky!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh ... I forgot to mention ... 

THERE ARE NO FISH AT THE NARROWS!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I stopped fishing the Narrows last December. Just wasn't worth it anymore. I think I'll start again and give it a try in late October  I didn't catch anything all last year, so there must not be any fish in there


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

sarcasm is a beautiful thing...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm not worried about you Caveman (oh no you didn't!). It's the nine million lurkers on here who are going to fish kent narrows now.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I didn't even think about the lurkers... lol...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm not worried about you Caveman (oh no you didn't!). It's the nine million lurkers on here who are going to fish kent narrows now.


Well I guess that will make 18 million people going to fish KN then. 

I guarantee that most of them will turn their tail and run once they meet the snag monster 

I wants to be fed ... It needs to be fed 

After one night losing 20 rigs in a stiff cold wind with no hits will deter most from coming back.

Besides ... can't you see ... I am spilling the beans on KN as a smokescreen to keep others away from my other fall honey holes


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fine by me as long as I'm invited to your honey holes with you...


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah narrows is a snag monster, i lost a few rigs there yesterday, and peelers are getting harder to find now, i work at a seafood market so as i cull the crabs i find peelers and take them for myself for bait, peelers are exspensive at a bait store but the rockfish love em and so do the perch, the perch wouldnt leave em alone yesterday, im glad i didnt have to buy the peelers or i woulda gave up fishing there


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> It will be best to come down with some of us and watch and imitate. Basically you toss the lure up current and let it bounce along into the target zone. The zones vary based on the shadow line and direction of current. Basically Striper ambush there prey and more often then not they are waiting at the shadow lines formed by the lighting on the bridge above.


A congo line works really well if you are using the same weight lures....

fb8


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*What????*



HuskyMD said:


> fine by me as long as I'm invited to your honey holes with you...


I'm not even going to ask for an explanation......:redface:

j/k lol 

Yeaahh, I like to laugh at myself... Sometimes I think I am the most humerous one around, even when I'm alone....


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I noticed it too, fish b8, but I figured, who am I to judge??


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fish b8 said:


> I'm not even going to ask for an explanation......:redface:
> 
> j/k lol
> 
> Yeaahh, I like to laugh at myself... Sometimes I think I am the most humerous one around, even when I'm alone....


Husky wishes he could hit my honey hole


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Cygnus' honey hole aside, anyone feel like hitting KN tomorrow afternoon/evening? I think I'll be out there around 3.30 and move around to the Peake & Coke if things are slow.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo G, I think it'll be slow at KN. Even though we've been having chilly nights and it brings back memories of last fall, I think we still got another 35-40 days IMHO. But who am I to get in your way . . . if ya catch anything . . . don't say a word and PM me


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

what kinda water temps do we need to see to start seeing action at the narrows?


----------

